# so what's your leave-the-country country?



## jarrod (Feb 12, 2009)

i think by this point in our history, most of us have toyed with the idea of moving to another country in the future.  if not for political differences then economic fears.  so if you finally got fed up with the united states, where would you move to?

i'm leaning towards new zealand.  i already speak english, the scenery is beautiful & there are plenty of outdoor opportunities, the economy is decent, good healthcare, & even reasonable gun control laws.  not as permissive as i like, but it's not exactly the wild west there either.

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2009)

new zealand.  Same reasons.  Plus I can hunt Hobbits.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 13, 2009)

New Zealand sounds so nice...but really I can't imagine leaving America forever. There's too much variety here that I haven't explored yet, maybe in time I'll find the "perfect" getaway here in my home country.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 13, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> new zealand. Same reasons. Plus I can hunt Hobbits.


 
strangest thing, i just got a flash of you dressed as elmer fud...



girlbug2 said:


> New Zealand sounds so nice...but really I can't imagine leaving America forever. There's too much variety here that I haven't explored yet, maybe in time I'll find the "perfect" getaway here in my home country.


 
ah, that would be nice.  i used to daydream about carving out a little niche in the mountains in montana.  

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> strangest thing, i just got a flash of you dressed as elmer fud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!!!

hehehehhe be wery wery qwiet. I is hunting hobbits. hehhehehehehe.


----------



## tellner (Feb 13, 2009)

Canada. One of the Scandinavian countries if I could get in. Israel in a pinch.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 13, 2009)

tellner said:


> Canada. One of the Scandinavian countries if I could get in. Israel in a pinch.


 
i think norway would be my first choice of non-english speaking countries.  beautiful scenery, sensible socialism, beautiful women, & best of all, black metal :headbangin:

jf


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Canada.  Had the chance to move to Ottawa in 2000 on the company dime.  I probably should have ditched my failing marriage and just gone.  I'd be skating to work on the Rideau rather than skidding to work down some boring New Hamsphire roadway.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't imagine really ever leaving the US permanently.  But if it were no choice but exile, I suppose Australia.


----------



## Tomu (Feb 13, 2009)

I really dig Argentina.  I could pass with my spanish and it is an outdoor mecca(hunting, fishing, etc..)


----------



## myusername (Feb 13, 2009)

Southern Ireland. Pretty much the same as the UK but with much, much better Guinness!


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to get a few friends together and take over an island in the Caribbean...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife and I were just talking about this subject this week.

No real conclusions on a place, just the subject of leaving in general


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2009)

I definitely need someplace tropical. Maybe...Belize.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 13, 2009)

Texas!!! Hey, they are different and their own little country!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 13, 2009)

Dreaming is fun, but being the home body I am, there is no place like home.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Dreaming is fun, but being the home body I am, there is no place like home.



Yeah, it's dreaming alright. I ain't goin nowhere. *sigh* :lookie:


----------



## grydth (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to visit the USA we used to have. Maybe that involves staying right here and certain others leaving the country, for who-cares-where.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think by this point in our history, most of us have toyed with the idea of moving to another country in the future. if not for political differences then economic fears. so if you finally got fed up with the united states, where would you move to?
> 
> i'm leaning towards new zealand. i already speak english, the scenery is beautiful & there are plenty of outdoor opportunities, the economy is decent, good healthcare, & even reasonable gun control laws. not as permissive as i like, but it's not exactly the wild west there either.
> 
> jf


 

Odd you should say that mate, as my family and I ARE in the next couple of years moving to NZ. My folks have lived there for 7 years, I've been 3 times, took the wife in 06. She was blown away. It is the most incredible place. Not without it's own issues, no where is, but Kiwis are in my experience, some of the nicest people on Earth, with a very strong "She'll be right" attitude.

Heading to the South Island with any luck, Canterbury region. If you've not been there before, I would heartily recommend it.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Odd you should say that mate, as my family and I ARE in the next couple of years moving to NZ. My folks have lived there for 7 years, I've been 3 times, took the wife in 06. She was blown away. It is the most incredible place. Not without it's own issues, no where is, but Kiwis are in my experience, some of the nicest people on Earth, with a very strong "She'll be right" attitude.
> 
> Heading to the South Island with any luck, Canterbury region. If you've not been there before, I would heartily recommend it.


 
sounds great!  you'll have to help me out with my moving process if i ever take the plunge.

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 13, 2009)

Hand Sword beat me to it.

Texas.

That's as close as I get to leaving US soil again.

If things go sideways and the country does split I'd rather be stuck in a state whose political , legislative culture and whose population ALREADY share my core beliefs instead of stuck up here "behind enemy lines".


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

New Zealand for the reasons already mentions, plus the awesome sauvignon blancs.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Canada.  Had the chance to move to Ottawa in 2000 on the company dime.  I probably should have ditched my failing marriage and just gone.  I'd be skating to work on the Rideau rather than skidding to work down some boring New Hamsphire roadway.



Ottawa?  That is the town fun forgot....Montreal or Quebec City are much better. 

 If you want to get away from the cold (and it gets cold in Ottawa),  Vancouver is an option, great scenery, on the Pacific Ocean, you can golf all year round, ski in the mountains, surf in the sea...did I mention the great wines?


----------



## jarrod (Feb 13, 2009)

i agree with montreal if you are going to go the canadian city route...personally the mountains in BC sound more my speed.

jf


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> sounds great! you'll have to help me out with my moving process if i ever take the plunge.
> 
> jf


 
Gladly mate. The process is a bit of a pain, but should essentially remain the same regardless of whether it's from the US or UK. 

Also, would recommend joining a couple of NZ emigration forums, which I can advise of the better ones at another time if you so wish.

Finally, if you've not been, git yoself over there. Start with the South Island. Fly to Christchurch, and head out from there. If you were half serious before, this will convince you....


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> Ottawa? That is the town fun forgot....Montreal or Quebec City are much better.
> 
> If you want to get away from the cold (and it gets cold in Ottawa), Vancouver is an option, great scenery, on the Pacific Ocean, you can golf all year round, ski in the mountains, surf in the sea...did I mention the great wines?


 

Plus, their hockey team sucks behind. Nowhere near as good as the mighty Toronto Mapleleafs....


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Plus, their hockey team sucks behind. Nowhere near as good as the mighty Toronto Mapleleafs....



LOL...you had to bring up the Leafs didn't you?  I live in Toronto, thank god I got over that Leaf obsession as a young man, they haven't won a championship since I was toilet trained...footy is my sport now ....LIVERPOOL!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 13, 2009)

If I had to leave this green and pleasant land, then it would either be New Zealand or Canada.  Apparently, New Zealand is England but optimised ... I have my doubts on that score but that's what people say.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> LOL...you had to bring up the Leafs didn't you? I live in Toronto, thank god I got over that Leaf obsession as a young man, they haven't won a championship since I was toilet trained...footy is my sport now ....LIVERPOOL!


 

Ok, so they've not won the SC since 1967, but that doesn't mean ANYTHING....  They suck even worse without Sundin though. Ah well. I'm from the UK, but I can't stand wendy-ball. If you want a sport that ain't hockey, it HAS to be rugby. The worlds most brutal game. Ah... Love it. Anyone here heard of the New Zealand All Blacks? 

Thread back on track. Apologies.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't believe the number of replies for Canada,  whenever I am standing in -20 degree weather waiting for the train to get to work, I am usually desperately wishing I lived anyplace where the wind chill doesn't cause my balls to migrate up to my throat.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 13, 2009)

No "country" to run to, but Mexico is the jumping off point. Get on the boat and go for total gypsy self-sufficiency. There's a few places we might wash up after that, but this country right here is always going to be home, regardless of whether it's actually _*this country*_ anymore.....


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> I can't believe the number of replies for Canada, whenever I am standing in -20 degree weather waiting for the train to get to work, I am usually desperately wishing I lived anyplace where the wind chill doesn't cause my balls to migrate up to my throat.


 
We thought of Canada,

But thought better of it.  We thought of the US, but oddly, on one particular emigration forum, we seemed to get the impression that Brits aren't really welcome? :idunno: 

Aus is too hot, with waaaaaay too many beasties that bite, sting, kill, maim you, and that's just for foreplay. Ever noticed why the population of Aus is markedly smaller than that of the US, despite being not that much younger. It's because they've all been eaten. It's true, and not something I have to back up with well researched evidence at all... Ahem.

So. NZ for us.

Perhaps the bigger question here, is "why"?


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> We thought of the US, but oddly, on one particular emigration forum, we seemed to get the impression that Brits aren't really welcome? :idunno:



 Are you kidding, this country can't get along without Brits, especially the Scottish, even today, anyone with a Scottish last name is guaranteed to be the head of the civil service or do well in politics ..even Trudeau was Scottish on his mother's side.

 Actually, why wouldn't Brits be welcome?  That is the first I have heard of anti-British sentiment,  we still love the Queen here as opposed to the Aussies.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> Are you kidding, this country can't get along without Brits, especially the Scottish, even today, anyone with a Scottish last name is guaranteed to be the head of the civil service or do well in politics ..even Trudeau was Scottish on his mother's side.
> 
> Actually, why wouldn't Brits be welcome? That is the first I have heard of anti-British sentiment, we still love the Queen here as opposed to the Aussies.


 

I meant the US mate. Canada is still Britain isn't it, just with funny accents?  We'd read and heard a few horror stories that Brits weren't welcome in the US.

Not sure many Americans love the Queen, I know I don't.


----------



## Shuto (Feb 13, 2009)

I've thought about setting up a base in Ireland when I retire.  I'd love to go to Bavaria in October, Normandy in June, the Ardennes around Christmas, stuff like that.  But I don't want to fly across the Atlantic a lot.  If I base in the UK somehere, I can sommunicate with the natives relatively easily and be able to hop over to the Continent when I want.  

I don't envision staying there permanently though.


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think by this point in our history, most of us have toyed with the idea of moving to another country in the future. if not for political differences then economic fears. so if you finally got fed up with the united states, where would you move to?


 
London..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

Drac said:


> London..


 
Damn, I would have expected Drac to say Transylvania ...


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> Damn, I would have expected Drac to say Transylvania ...


 
Dracula did visit London to track down Mina...I would visit Rumania but have no desire to live there..With my luck the superstitious natives would probably drive a stake throug my heart..


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 13, 2009)

The USA.  Should be a frickin' paradise once all the malcontents have moved to New Zealand.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

Drac said:


> Dracula did visit London to track down Mina...I would visit Rumania but have no desire to live there..With my luck the superstitious natives would probably drive a stake throug my heart..



Never did understand that,  in Bram Stoker's Dracula, he has Monica Belluci in his harem in Transylvania , but decides to head to London to try and shag Winona Ryder...wtf?


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> I can't believe the number of replies for Canada,  whenever I am standing in -20 degree weather waiting for the train to get to work, I am usually desperately wishing I lived anyplace where the wind chill doesn't cause my balls to migrate up to my throat.



Well...New Hampshire is practically Canada. I mean, we've got all the cold and the snow and the ice. We just don't have the cool cosmopolitan cities, or the great beer and wine, or the lovely people. But we've got cold. And snow. Oh and did I mention ice? 

(But we do have low taxes and reasonable gun laws...lol)


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> or the lovely people.
> (But we do have low taxes and reasonable gun laws...lol)



Well you are there, I can always get wine and beer imported.


----------



## crushing (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd go North to a place called Upper Peninsula.

Not having studied the politics, but having only passed through and thought the places beautiful; the Azores and Switzerland come to mind for different reasons.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> I meant the US mate. Canada is still Britain isn't it, just with funny accents?  We'd read and heard a few horror stories that Brits weren't welcome in the US.
> 
> Not sure many Americans love the Queen, I know I don't.



We don't mind Brits, just scousers.  Just kidding.

Hey, I've got a personal problem with the UK royals, but the Brits are fine.  They took my country, is all.  Mattocks->Madoc->Real Prince of Wales.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, so why would people want to emigrate?

My own reasons? I used to be very bitter towards the state of the UK. Came back from the 2nd Gulf, and felt embittered. Rightly or wrongly.

Saw an overcrowded, highly taxed (not the regular income tax etc, but all the other taxes that suck), chav culture, celebrity obsessed, crap weathered, run down, poor futured place that I felt imprisoned, and pretty down about.

I've since realised that moving because you fancy the change of lifestyle, to inject a bit of zest is perhaps a more positive step. There are still many fundamental aspects of life in the UK that don't work for me. Things that are unlikely to change regardless of how often I lobby my local MP. I guess, when I feel that regardless of how well I try to raise my little girl, when I see gangs of swearing, spitting, aggressive chav-esque kids all over the place, there's an element of life that's out of my control.

While I'm aware that NZ has it's problems, from personal experience, and that of close relatives of mine over many years, they simply don't encounter the issues that we face here in the UK. So, for me, those are my main reasons for wanting to go. 

Jarrod, if you like mate, PM me, and I'll send you the link to my folks B&B that they run in the SI of NZ.


----------



## firerex (Feb 13, 2009)

i would head for ireland, im part irish and time to c my heritage


----------



## jkembry (Feb 13, 2009)

Any island in the Caribbean...Palm Trees...sand...frozen concoctions.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> We don't mind Brits, just scousers. Just kidding.
> 
> *Hey, I've got a personal problem with the UK royals*, but the Brits are fine. They took my country, is all. Mattocks->Madoc->Real Prince of Wales.


 
You and me both mate. Born and bred in England to Irish and Welsh parents (yes, I know, I'm a mongrel). I'm impressed that you know what a scouser is, unless you are a Brit, in which case, I'm not. 

As for the Royals, pfft! Bloody spongers. Except for you, your Highness.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> You and me both mate. Born and bred in England to Irish and Welsh parents (yes, I know, I'm a mongrel). I'm impressed that you know what a scouser is, unless you are a Brit, in which case, I'm not.



Born and raised in the cornfield of the middle of the US, as far from an ocean as one can get.  It wasn't until my local PBS station started showing Monty Python's Flying Circus at night that I even knew Brits could actually laugh.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Born and raised in the cornfield of the middle of the US, as far from an ocean as one can get. It wasn't until my local PBS station started showing Monty Python's Flying Circus at night that I even knew Brits could actually laugh.


 
WHAT?!? We invented humour! Has no one told you guys this yet?  *shakes head disbelievingly*

MPFC are in a league of their own.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> WHAT?!? We invented humour! Has no one told you guys this yet?  *shakes head disbelievingly*



Well, given the UK's contribution to the world's fine cuisine (which consists, I believe of 'boiling things'), and their fine automotive electrical system (Lucas, "Lord of Darkness" Lights), one might be forgiven for not knowing of such things as the _*"Monster Raving Loony"*_ party, which completely erase all other shortcomings Brits may have.


----------



## myusername (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, given the UK's contribution to the world's fine cuisine (which consists, I believe of 'boiling things'), and their fine automotive electrical system (Lucas, "Lord of Darkness" Lights), one might be forgiven for not knowing of such things as the _*"Monster Raving Loony"*_ party, which completely erase all other shortcomings Brits may have.



To be fair we are also partial to a bit of frying!

I love our sense of humour but the US has given the world Lenny Bruce, Bill Hicks and George Carlin!


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, given the UK's contribution to the world's fine cuisine (which consists, I believe of 'boiling things'), and their fine automotive electrical system (Lucas, "Lord of Darkness" Lights), one might be forgiven for not knowing of such things as the _*"Monster Raving Loony"*_ party, which completely erase all other shortcomings Brits may have.


 
Is there no equivalent of the Monster Raving Loony party in the US? My wife actually voted for them once, although, I'm not sure why.

We do more than just boil food!.. Not MUCH more, but we do. As for shortcomings, we have more than I can list in one post.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Is there no equivalent of the Monster Raving Loony party in the US?



Well, yes, we call them 'Democrats', but they're nowhere near as funny.

[ducks and runs away]

:cheers:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, given the UK's contribution to the world's fine cuisine (which consists, I believe of 'boiling things'), and their fine automotive electrical system (Lucas, "Lord of Darkness" Lights), one might be forgiven for not knowing of such things as the _*"Monster Raving Loony"*_ party, which completely erase all other shortcomings Brits may have.


 
...said the man whose forefathers gave us deep-fried pizza and haggis.

Update: Oh, my bad! Welsh, not Scottish, right? Well, uh, er, Tom Jones. *ducks*


----------



## myusername (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Is there no equivalent of the Monster Raving Loony party in the US? My wife actually voted for them once, although, I'm not sure why.



I once voted for the Natural Law Party in some european election! They believed that all of societies ills could be cured through yogic flying! I voted for them because I found the image of them bouncing around the european parliment amusing.....

_*Thwump* *Thrwump* *Thrwump_*

"wot iz zat noize?"

"ahh it iz juz ze Brits!"


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

myusername said:


> i once voted for the natural law party in some european election! They believed that all of societies ills could be cured through yogic flying! I voted for them because i found the image of them bouncing around the european parliment amusing.....
> 
> _*thwump* *thrwump* *thrwump_*
> 
> ...


 

 I well and truly lol'd at that.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 13, 2009)

UBI BENE IBI PATRIA

Home is where you can get along well. cicero-aristophanes-law for opportunism and then to become an expression of comfort for the exiled.

I'd wouldn't mind moving to japan one day. Other geographic locations i like are southeast asia, australia, greece, 

states(west coast) or canada but unfortunately i'm png in na,. 
shame, i definately dig hawaii.


j


----------



## tellner (Feb 13, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I'm going to get a few friends together and take over an island in the Caribbean...



Just make sure there's a fair piece of it high above sea level. The Maldives are already looking for a new home, and more than a year ago several formerly-inhabited Pacific islands were lost beneath the waves.


----------



## tellner (Feb 13, 2009)

Hagakure, you ask why anyone would leave their home country.

I come from a long line of people who have spent the last two thousand years getting driven out of wherever they happened to be. In particular, they got out ahead of the Cossacks and weren't around decades later when the National Socialists showed up. The relatives who weren't now aren't.

"Maybe," said Tevye "that's why we always wear our hats."


----------



## exile (Feb 13, 2009)

Canada, for me. I'm a dual citizen in any case, so it would make sense, eh? Not that everything one does has to make sense... but if you'd ever taken a long lazy walk on Locarno Beach in Vancouver's Point Grey district during a late late afternoon/early twilight in July, with the 9,000 ft. high Tantalus mountains shining across Burrard Inlet, and the lights of the West End already coming on to the east... it would make a _lot_ of sense to you!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think by this point in our history, most of us have toyed with the idea of moving to another country in the future. if not for political differences then economic fears. so if you finally got fed up with the united states, where would you move to?
> 
> i'm leaning towards new zealand. i already speak english, the scenery is beautiful & there are plenty of outdoor opportunities, the economy is decent, good healthcare, & even reasonable gun control laws. not as permissive as i like, but it's not exactly the wild west there either.
> 
> jf


Amsterdam or Norway.
Sean


----------



## Stan (Feb 13, 2009)

I would probably live in Germany, or if not then France.  Poland wouldn't be bad either, if I could learn the language.  A little too Catholic for me though.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 13, 2009)

exile said:


> Canada, for me. I'm a dual citizen in any case, so it would make sense, eh? Not that everything one does has to make sense... but if you'd ever taken a long lazy walk on Locarno Beach in Vancouver's Point Grey district during a late late afternoon/early twilight in July, with the 9,000 ft. high Tantalus mountains shining across Burrard Inlet, and the lights of the West End already coming on to the east... it would make a _lot_ of sense to you!



Well after that description , I'll have to try it.  BTW: did you pack a lunch and bottle of wine?


----------



## exile (Feb 13, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> Well after that description , I'll have to try it.  BTW: did you pack a lunch and bottle of wine?



Yup... but I also used to go running there in the early, _early_ morningI suppose one has to do something to actually _deserve_ those wonderful evenings. The west coast of Canada is really paradisal... here are some images that try, but don't manage to do the place full justice:

http://www.vancouvershow.com/gallery/jericho-beach-vancouver-dt-0936c.jpg

http://z.about.com/d/gocanada/1/0/r/0/-/-/Jericho_Beach_2.jpg

http://image32.webshots.com/33/4/9/14/238940914mVkkEN_fs.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...carno+Beach&start=18&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N

It's actually way more gorgeous than these shots covey...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Does Margaritaville count?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I have toyed with the thought of China (no surprise there) and I have thought about Canada but for some reason, of late, I keep thinking about Switzerland and I have no idea why


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 13, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I have toyed with the thought of China (no surprise there) and I have thought about Canada but for some reason, of late, I keep thinking about *Switzerland *and I have no idea why



Oh Lordy no mate. Beautiful place, but, just, no... No.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 13, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I have toyed with the thought of China (no surprise there) and I have thought about Canada but for some reason, of late, I keep thinking about Switzerland and I have no idea why


 

China is beautiful and I've enjoyed visits there but unless there are major changes in government I don't think it's an option for long term living.

New Zealand is the most appealing option I've found for many of the reasons stated here.  Toronto and Vancouver Canada both have appeal but I don't know that I'd want to be in such a cold climate long term.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 13, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Canada.  Had the chance to move to *Ottawa* in 2000 on the company dime.  I probably should have ditched my failing marriage and just gone.  I'd be skating to work on the Rideau rather than skidding to work down some boring New Hamsphire roadway.



Carol,

Ottawa is an old haunt of mine. I have some family there, and I visited the city often for work in the late eighties and early nineties. It used to be quite a quiet place to wander around, but the I understand population has grown steadily, and with it the gridlock.

Still, it's home to wonderful galleries, museums, and other sites. 

As for leaving the country, I would at least love to visit Norway -- my grandparents on my father's side came from there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i think by this point in our history, most of us have toyed with the idea of moving to another country in the future.  if not for political differences then economic fears.  so if you finally got fed up with the united states, where would you move to?
> 
> i'm leaning towards new zealand.  i already speak english, the scenery is beautiful & there are plenty of outdoor opportunities, the economy is decent, good healthcare, & even reasonable gun control laws.  not as permissive as i like, but it's not exactly the wild west there either.
> 
> jf




Global economy is down. 

European Companies are having problems as well. 

Japanese Companies are posting losses. 

Australia or New Zealand would be nice for environment and the language being close enough. 

An island near the equator would be nice.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 13, 2009)

China. The last red-blooded free market that's run the way free markets ought to be run.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 13, 2009)

Hand Sword said:


> Texas!!! Hey, they are different and their own little country!


 
You know, I'd just have Texas suceed from the U.S. We actually can do that. 

And the Aggies have been training on several hundred septic tanks, so soon we will have our own armored division!

Deaf


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Carol,
> 
> Ottawa is an old haunt of mine. I have some family there, and I visited the city often for work in the late eighties and early nineties. It used to be quite a quiet place to wander around, but the I understand population has grown steadily, and with it the gridlock.
> 
> Still, it's home to wonderful galleries, museums, and other sites.



Its a neat city...and just over the borderline you can lose yourself in Gatineau Park...even though spending the day there means going through Hull and back (*rimshot*) :lol:


----------



## jetboatdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

Iceland they already tossed the GVT out...


----------



## exile (Feb 13, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Toronto and Vancouver Canada both have appeal but I don't know that I'd want to be in such a cold climate long term.



Toronto can get cold, yes. But Vancouver... it's warmed by the North Pacific Current, and the average temperature is around 40ºF in winter and 80º-85º summer. Think Seattle or Portland, but not nearly as wet. 

You want unpleasant winter weather and severe cold, you just come visit central Ohio, mate! Especially _this_ winter.... brrrrrr.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2009)

exile said:


> Toronto can get cold, yes. But Vancouver... it's warmed by the North Pacific Current, and the average temperature is around 40ºF in winter and 80º-85º summer. Think Seattle or Portland, but not nearly as wet.
> 
> You want unpleasant winter weather and severe cold, you just come visit central Ohio, mate! Especially _this_ winter.... brrrrrr.



Toronto can get freaking hot and humid too,  we usually have a 2 or 3 day period where the weather is perfect.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 14, 2009)

Are you sure you're not in England, *Ramirez*? :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Oh Lordy no mate. Beautiful place, but, just, no... No.


 
Not to worry, it is not likely I will ever move there and thanks for the advice 



David Weatherly said:


> *China* is beautiful and I've enjoyed visits there but unless there are major changes in government I don't think it's an option for long term living.


 
Ahh but half my family is there all but 1 of my inlaws.

But again it is not likely I would ever move there for greater than 1 year. The most logical for me would be Canada actually.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 14, 2009)

Gilligan's Isle.  I want to be able to make radios out of coconuts.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Gilligan's Isle.  I want to be able to make radios out of coconuts.



Excellent idea,  I'll take Mary Ann and you can have Ginger.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> I meant the US mate. Canada is still Britain isn't it, just with funny accents?  *We'd read and heard a few horror stories that Brits weren't welcome in the US*.
> 
> Not sure many Americans love the Queen, I know I don't.


 
What?! I've heard all kinds of anti-whatever sentiment here, but never anti-Brit. I can vouch that here on the West Coast at least, you'd have loads of admirers for your accent alone.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 14, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> What?! I've heard all kinds of anti-whatever sentiment here, but never anti-Brit. I can vouch that here on the West Coast at least, you'd have loads of admirers for your accent alone.


There were some tourists attacked in Florida a while back IIRC.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 14, 2009)

Marginal said:


> There were some tourists attacked in Florida a while back IIRC.


 
Those were mostly crimes of opportunity, and a number of the victims were German.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 14, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> What?! I've heard all kinds of anti-whatever sentiment here, but never anti-Brit. I can vouch that here on the West Coast at least, you'd have loads of admirers for your accent alone.



Could never understand that accent attraction thing.


----------



## Ramirez (Feb 14, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Could never understand that accent attraction thing.



Yeah when I was younger, the girls would drop their underwear for any French, English, Caribbean etc. accent....a Frenchman could say he was taking a ***** and the women would go nuts.

 Little did I realize the opposite was true in the UK...my Canadian accent afforded me the same response...and I never visited.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 14, 2009)

exile said:


> Toronto can get cold, yes. But Vancouver... it's warmed by the North Pacific Current, and the average temperature is around 40ºF in winter and 80º-85º summer. Think Seattle or Portland, but not nearly as wet.
> 
> You want unpleasant winter weather and severe cold, you just come visit central Ohio, mate! Especially _this_ winter.... brrrrrr.


 

I've lived in Ohio and I can only say....never again!


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 14, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> Yeah when I was younger, the girls would drop their underwear for any French, English, Caribbean etc. accent....a Frenchman could say he was taking a ***** and the women would go nuts.
> 
> Little did I realize the opposite was true in the UK...my Canadian accent afforded me the same response...and I never visited.



Bugger! Shoulda moved to Canada when I was young, single and fancy free! Oh well, my best years are behind me now that I'm married.


----------



## myusername (Feb 15, 2009)

Ramirez said:


> Yeah when I was younger, the girls would drop their underwear for any French, English, Caribbean etc. accent....a Frenchman could say he was taking a ***** and the women would go nuts.
> 
> Little did I realize the opposite was true in the UK...my Canadian accent afforded me the same response...and I never visited.



LOL! There are a lot of unusual accents in the UK so I imagine this may be true for posh Brits who travel, but I doubt my Norfolk nasal twang would have the same effect..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZGBgdv3ZYo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IT4t-59M9s&feature=related


----------



## jarrod (Feb 15, 2009)

i've heard south africa likes american accents.  of course, they have one of the highest rates of hiv & aids, but, you know, whatever.

any other countries that think amerispeak is _tres sexique?_

jf


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2009)

Galapagos islands for my place of choice.   There or the Canary Islands.


And on the accent thing, it is like that with most foreign accents.   With whichever country you choose.    Just make sure it is a friendly country.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 15, 2009)

myusername said:


> LOL! There are a lot of unusual accents in the UK so I imagine this may be true for posh Brits who travel, but I doubt my Norfolk nasal twang would have the same effect..........


 

Despite my poor, working class, roots, I have in the past been accused of having a 'posh' accent - at least until I spent a decade or so living in Stoke-on-Trent :lol: - but I did find that when I was outside the country my accent became much more an ambodiement of Queen's English than normal.  The regional 'filter' fell away leaving only BBC-like Received Pronunciation in it's wake .


----------



## qwksilver61 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey has anyone seen the movie "things are tough all over?"


----------



## geezer (Feb 22, 2009)

Heck, when I retire I'm thinking _Mexico._ I'm a teacher and live in Arizona. We rank at around about number 49 out of the 50 states in compensation. Teachers from everywhere else retire here, because the cost of living is supposedly "reasonable". Well, with the measely pension I'll get, I'm looking for somewhere really cheap to live, and since I'll be old and wore-out, with cheap prescription meds too. And what with the price of gas, I better be able to _walk_ there. Entonces, no me quedan muchas alternativas. Elijo vivir en Mexico, pues. Por lo menos hay playas bonitas y cerveza barata.


Oh, and the government is so corrupt down there, that if I ever have to come back, maybe things here will look better! Quien sabe?


----------



## jarrod (Feb 22, 2009)

or just stay in arizona until it becomes mexico again!

jf


----------



## geezer (Feb 22, 2009)

jarrod said:


> or just stay in arizona until it becomes mexico again!
> 
> jf



No kidding! That's why I started re-learning my high school Spanish!

I'll tell ya what really worries me (especially with my luck) is that some day we'll finally get that great and impenetrable 50 foot wall built on the Mexican border. Yep, just about the time global climate change makes it necessary for all of us to illegally migrate _south_ across the border. I'm already saving up for a _51 foot tall_ ladder!


----------

